# You Celtics fans must be worried..



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

The Celtics seriers should be over with the Hawks by now. No way should the hawks have won one game let alone two games even if the wins came in Atlanta. If you are a contender you need to show you can win on the road. The Celtics lost two games to a team they should have swept. You can't just say oh well I'll put those losses behind me. I really want to see a Lakers vs. Celtics finals but I don't know.:afro:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes well we must win game 6 blazer fan to dispel the doubts, also they say the first round is the hardest and we will get better as the playoffs go on


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think the Celtics will make the necessary adjustments for the next round (provided they don't totally implode and not make it to the next round). The Hawks exposed many of their weaknesses, and other teams will try to capitalize on them, but I think the Celtics will be ready. It's likely we will see Cleveland and the Pistons. I think if we can contain Lebron a little bit, we'll be fine. I don't see anyone else on the team giving us trouble. They're not as athletic as the Hawks or have a shot blocker like Smith. If the Wizards manage to pull off an upset, we might need to be worried because they beat us 3 times in the regular season. Still, the playoffs are a different animal. With the Pistons, it will be a grind out series. I think we really need Cassell to step up in that one. I think whichever team defends better will win. The Magic would be a tough opponent if they get through. Howard is a concern but hopefully, between Perk, KG, Davis, Brown, and Powe, we can give him a lot of different looks to disrupt his game. We also can't let Turkoglu get a lot of open shots.

The good news is that both the Cavs and the Pistons will have played at least 6 games in the first round. The only team that will have a lot of rest is the Magic.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

knicksfan89 said:


> yes well we must win game 6 blazer fan to dispel the doubts, also they say the first round is the hardest and we will get better as the playoffs go on


We? *Knicks*Fan89, who are you actually a fan of?

Anyway, I can see the Celtics being too strong for the Hawks, even though I'm pulling for the Hawks, as they are my 2nd favorite team in the NBA. I can't see a repeat of this for the Celtics though, they will want to come out better and stronger in the next rounds, and should get to the Finals if they play how they can.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

You just worry about Oden's knees. We've got the series pretty much wrapped up.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

mrsister said:


> I think the Celtics will make the necessary adjustments for the next round (provided they don't totally implode and not make it to the next round). The Hawks exposed many of their weaknesses, and other teams will try to capitalize on them, but I think the Celtics will be ready. It's likely we will see Cleveland and the Pistons. I think if we can contain Lebron a little bit, we'll be fine. I don't see anyone else on the team giving us trouble. They're not as athletic as the Hawks or have a shot blocker like Smith. If the Wizards manage to pull off an upset, we might need to be worried because they beat us 3 times in the regular season. Still, the playoffs are a different animal. With the Pistons, it will be a grind out series. I think we really need Cassell to step up in that one. I think whichever team defends better will win. The Magic would be a tough opponent if they get through. Howard is a concern but hopefully, between Perk, KG, Davis, Brown, and Powe, we can give him a lot of different looks to disrupt his game. We also can't let Turkoglu get a lot of open shots.
> 
> The good news is that both the Cavs and the Pistons will have played at least 6 games in the first round. The only team that will have a lot of rest is the Magic.


 I'm not all that impressed with Cleavland. They are not that great of a team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Not overly concerned... young, athletic, energetic team playing their best basketball of the season took 2 games at home, while we were sub par.
I wouldve preffered the sweep but this is simply a wake up call, and Boston will lift the tougher the competition gets


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh well. I'd rather have a breakdown in the 1st round than any other round. It gives us a chance to fix our mistakes, whereas if we had a breakdown like this later on in the playoffs, we would pay for it.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

We'll be fine. Really. 
We will become stronger in the playoffs with each game we play. 
And we're going to play a lot....


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> You can't just say oh well I'll put those losses behind me.




thats the most ridiculous statement ive read in 3 years...you cant put those losses behind you??? so what are the celts supposed to do...go in the corner and cry about the losses for the next month??? its a best of 7 series....last time i checked you have to win more than 2 games to win a best of 7 series...the celtics can, and have, easily put those losses behind them as shown by their 20 point blowout in game 5


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

As soon as the series is over they will think "ok, we can improve on that" ... which will pretty much be all there is to it.. no dwelling on losses in the playoffs, you just get ready to play better next game


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thats the most ridiculous statement ive read in 3 years...you cant put those losses behind you??? so what are the celts supposed to do...go in the corner and cry about the losses for the next month??? its a best of 7 series....last time i checked you have to win more than 2 games to win a best of 7 series...the celtics can, and have, easily put those losses behind them as shown by their 20 point blowout in game 5


So what your saying is you can relax when you play on the road and say oh well we'll just get the games at home. After all it's the best of seven.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

What?? no

he was saying you put the losses behind you, regardless of where they come.
you cant dwell on losses, you watch the tape, figure out what you did wrong and try to improve upon it next time... you dont sit there worrying about the next game because you lost, confidence is key, you dont want to be concerned going into a game


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> So what your saying is you can relax when you play on the road and say oh well we'll just get the games at home. After all it's the best of seven.




please, next time you are ready to respond to one of my posts, actually READ the post and dont try to put words in my mouth. thank you

~#1AWF


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*GOIN BACK TO BOSTON BABY* :afro:


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahaha, you guys worried now?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm shocked by Boston. The number 8 team that didn't even get a .500 season is contending with the number 1 team that won 67 games. Is this Dallas 2007 all over again?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm surprised at the breakdown of the Celtics down the stretch in Atlanta. They just can't get it done. But I have to give the Hawks credit. They've clawed their way to wins. I can't say they play good basketball, though. Their offense isn't pretty, but it makes it tough for the Celtics to defend. They get a lot of points from driving to the basket and either throwing up a shot that bounces around and goes in or drawing a foul and going to the line (47 free throw attempts to Boston's 25). I don't want to say they get lucky all the time, but it's hard to call it sound basketball. It's enough to frustrate the Celtics and get the win, though. But it's not something that will get them to win consistently, especially on the road. They get trounced on the road because when they don't have the same adrenaline, their shots don't fall, and they don't get as many calls. They don't trounce the Celtics in their wins. 

Having said that, the Celtics should have still been able to beat them on the road. They had lapses that shouldn't have happened. Doc's rotations not only break continuity on offense but on defense as well. I really don't like it when I only see one starter on the floor in a close game. That's just asking for trouble. I'm not sure what he's saving his guys for. This is not the time to rest them. I think it's more exhausting to play more games than to play a few more minutes in a game. Pierce had foul trouble, but nobody else had more than 4.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> I'm shocked by Boston. The number 8 team that didn't even get a .500 season is contending with the number 1 team that won 67 games. Is this Dallas 2007 all over again?


no it won't be the celts will win game 7 easily


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

knicksfan89 said:


> no it won't be the celts will win game 7 easily


Maybe. Nevertheless, this is still a shock to pretty much every NBA fan, myself included, I didn't expect more than 1 win, if that, from the Hawks. Game 7 will be very interesting.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

#1 said:


> Maybe. Nevertheless, this is still a shock to pretty much every NBA fan, myself included, I didn't expect more than 1 win, if that, from the Hawks. Game 7 will be very interesting.


I have to agree with you but this is where the hawks cinderella run ends I am afraid, I was surprised that this series has gone far


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

#1 said:


> Maybe. Nevertheless, this is still a shock to pretty much every NBA fan, myself included, I didn't expect more than 1 win, if that, from the Hawks. Game 7 will be very interesting.


Gotta agree. 

I mean, I'm fairly certain the Celtics can pull off Game 7, and easily at that, but still this has got to be a concern going forward.

The Celtics defense on the road in the 4th Quarter (let alone the entire game) has been absolutely pathetic. You've got to think Lebron James, who thrives in the 4th Quarter of games, is licking his chops.

Celtics don't even look like a contender right now. This looks like a 4-5 first round matchup as opposed to a 1-8.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

not at all worried.
infact i see a game 7 replay of the suns-lakers series where it was close until game 7 then the suns won by 30 something. Pierce is gonna come out hot too. Only coaching change id like to see is Sam Cassell starting game 7 and getting more minutes. and can you tell why in the hell rondo would take a horrible shot like that with 4 seconds remaining...house, cassell, and posey on the court....stupid.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> not at all worried.
> infact i see a game 7 replay of the suns-lakers series where it was close until game 7 then the suns won by 30 something. Pierce is gonna come out hot too. Only coaching change id like to see is Sam Cassell starting game 7 and getting more minutes. and can you tell why in the hell rondo would take a horrible shot like that with 4 seconds remaining...house, cassell, and posey on the court....stupid.


Would you have prefered Rondo to turn the ball over by trying to make an impossible pass to one of the shooters? Those guys did little to nothing to get open and Rondo was stuck having to shoot.

Cassell has been awful every time I have seen him play since he got to Boston.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

How will they will a championship if they cant beat an 8th seed hawks team? Even if they win tomorrow, they prove they dont have the experience to beat harder teams. P.S. If the hawks win, i'll die of laughter.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

you celtic fans have no right to worried with the team you have


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> How will they will a championship if they cant beat an 8th seed hawks team? Even if they win tomorrow, they prove they dont have the experience to beat harder teams. P.S. If the hawks win, i'll die of laughter.


I agree. Even if the Celtics do win tomarrow it still took them 7 games to beat the 8th seed hawks. On another note lets not forget the Hawks are playing with nothing to lose and the Celtics are.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> How will they will a championship if they cant beat an 8th seed hawks team? Even if they win tomorrow, they prove they dont have the experience to beat harder teams.
> *P.S. If the hawks win, i'll die of laughter*.


says a nets fan lol


anyway if we dont win ill probably jump out a window... this is getting rediculous


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, Boston narrowly avoided being Dallas 2007. Let's see where this takes us..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I saw one stat that cracked me up on ESPN:
No team that has gone to a 7th game in the first round has ever won the championship

Ya know since its been all of 6 years since it went to a 7 game format in the first round


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I agree. Even if the Celtics do win tomarrow it still took them 7 games to beat the 8th seed hawks. On another note lets not forget the Hawks are playing with nothing to lose and the Celtics are.


The Celtics clinched so early that they lost a bit of their rhythm towards the end of the season, and they needed a while to regain it. Plus you have to take into consideration that absolutely no one gave the Hawks any kind of shot in that series, so you kind of expected Atlanta to have something to say about that against a Celtics team that was still trying to regain their rhythm in the 1st round.

I say we take the Hawks series as a late wake-up call, and eliminate Cleveland in 5 games, maybe 6.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I really cant see cleveland being as much of a problem as ATL was


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It would make me feel better if you swept every series from here on out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would make me feel pretty good too... lol


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh well f*** Boston anyway:afro:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> I saw one stat that cracked me up on ESPN:
> No team that has gone to a 7th game in the first round has ever won the championship
> 
> Ya know since its been all of 6 years since it went to a 7 game format in the first round


The same thing is true of teams that swept their first round series. In fact, the only two finals participants to sweep their opening round since the format switch are the 2006 Mavs and the 2007 Cavs. You Laker fans might want to be worried too.


----------

